# North Iowa Man Dies Cutting Firewood



## valekbrothers (Dec 4, 2008)

http://www.kimt.com/news/local/35289744.html


Winnebago Man Crushed by Tree by KIMT 
KIMT News 3 

Forest City, IA--A North Iowa man is killed while trying to cut firewood.

It happened in an area about 2 miles East of Forest City near Highway 9.

The Winnebago County Sheriff's Office said 76 year old Tex Borg of Forest City died Sunday afternoon.

He was cutting down a tree with his son Dale Borg when the tree fell on him.

He died later at Mercy Medical Center North Iowa.

This is all the info I could find...


----------



## Eagle1 (Dec 5, 2008)

He died cutting a tree down or firewood?


----------

